# [JAVA] Aus Liste ein Element löschen.



## Slider (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

per filechooser übernehmen wir eine/mehrere Dateien in eine Liste. Dort kann eine/mehrere Datei markiert werden und dann werden weitere Aktionen möglich sein.

Jetzt soll die Aktion "markierte Listenobjekte löschen" ausgeführt werden. Leider habe ich keine Information gefunden wie man Elemente aus der LIST rausbekommt.

Kann da wer weiter helfen?


Greets Christoph


----------



## freundin des verwirr (3. Juli 2003)

Hier hast du den Link zur Java-Api. Auf der linken Seite bei 'All Classes' findest du alle Funktionen die du benötigst.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/index.html


Mit getSelectedIndex() z.B. kannst du dir den Index des gewählten Elements holen, und mit remove() das Element entfernen.
Ich hoffe ich kann dir damit weiterhelfen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Meinst du mit Liste ein Array von Strings(Dateinamen)?

Dann könntest du mit:


```
for (int i = 0; i<.meineListe.length; i++)
       if(meineListe[i].equals("name_des_zu_entf_Elem")
                      meineListe[i] = null;
```

oder:

```
import java.util.*;
...

Object[] sList = {"Hallo","du","da"};
for (int i= 0; i< sList.length;i++)
     System.out.println((String)sList[i]);
ArrayList al =  new ArrayList(Arrays.asList(sList));
al.remove(al.indexOf("da"));
sList = al.toArray();
for (int i= 0; i< sList.length;i++)
     System.out.println((String)sList[i]);

...
```
z.Bsp....

Gruss Tom


----------

